# How to draw DUUURR!



## Lyle Jones (Sep 22, 2018)

This is how I draw DUUURS!
This is just how i draw Deer, i would say it is how you should draw them but its how i do :3 
Thanks for viewing and if u did, following along ;3 if it helped tag me! 

If u want any other tutorials let me know! 

How to draw Duur heads:

 

How to draw Durr butts:
Requested by Fallowfox
​


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 22, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## Rola (Sep 22, 2018)

i wish i could draw  lol


----------



## Lyle Jones (Sep 22, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Thank you!


Did it help? :3


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 22, 2018)

Lyle Jones said:


> Did it help? :3


It’s been helping greatly! Thank you!


----------



## Lyle Jones (Sep 22, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> It’s been helping greatly! Thank you!


Yay... Can I see? If your Okey with that? :3


----------



## Lyle Jones (Sep 22, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> It’s been helping greatly! Thank you!


Oh! And is there any more tutorials u want? :3


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 22, 2018)

Lyle Jones said:


> Yay... Can I see? If your Okey with that? :3


I’ve been busy today, so I haven’t gotten a lot done, but I’ll gladly send you it once I’m done! :3


Lyle Jones said:


> Oh! And is there any more tutorials u want? :3


I’ve been struggling with perspective atm


----------



## Lyle Jones (Sep 22, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> I’ve been busy today, so I haven’t gotten a lot done, but I’ll gladly send you it once I’m done!
> 
> I’ve been struggling with perspective atm



Yah what kind of perspective? Like character or background? 
And yes send it to me :3


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 22, 2018)

Lyle Jones said:


> Yah what kind of perspective? Like character or background?
> And yes send it to me :3


Character, and I’ll send it as soon as I finish!


----------



## Lyle Jones (Sep 22, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Character, and I’ll send it as soon as I finish!


okey ill do a tutorial on that then :3


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 23, 2018)

How’d I do? :3


----------



## Lyle Jones (Sep 23, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> View attachment 41792
> How’d I do? :3


OMG so cute! u did really well :3


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 23, 2018)

Lyle Jones said:


> OMG so cute! u did really well :3


Thank u! :3


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 23, 2018)

But how do we draw their butts? 

Honestly good drawings, thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## fowlee (Sep 23, 2018)

Wow omg so cute!!


----------



## Lyle Jones (Sep 24, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> But how do we draw their butts?
> 
> Honestly good drawings, thanks for sharing with us.


do u actually want a butt tutorial? haha i can do that!


----------



## Lyle Jones (Sep 24, 2018)

fowlee said:


> Wow omg so cute!!


thank you :3


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 24, 2018)

Lyle Jones said:


> do u actually want a butt tutorial? haha i can do that!


----------



## Lyle Jones (Sep 24, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


>


okey! haha


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 24, 2018)

Awesome! This helped alot!


----------



## Lyle Jones (Sep 24, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Awesome! This helped alot!


ooo! feel free to post your art! ;3


----------



## Kiaara (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Lyle Jones (Sep 24, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> View attachment 41917


awwww so cute :3


----------



## red_doggo (Sep 24, 2018)

i found it really intersting because it foucs it heads in one shape and its a very close approach to cartoon/comic style, wich i really love. I will draw one and post the result here. LOVE IT


----------



## Lyle Jones (Sep 24, 2018)

red_doggo said:


> i found it really intersting because it foucs it heads in one shape and its a very close approach to cartoon/comic style, wich i really love. I will draw one and post the result here. LOVE IT


yah i belive if you add a chin and make the head longer it look starnge to me haha :3
and yah post it! ;3 imma be posting more tutorials so make sure to ask for what u wanna see :3


----------



## Lyle Jones (Sep 24, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> But how do we draw their butts?
> 
> Honestly good drawings, thanks for sharing with us.


I added a butt tutorial :3


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 24, 2018)

Lyle Jones said:


> I added a butt tutorial :3


Lol! thanks for including my name as the requester as well, so everybody knows how far beyond redemption my evil is. x3 

It's well drawn!


----------



## Lyle Jones (Sep 24, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Lol! thanks for including my name as the requester as well, so everybody knows how far beyond redemption my evil is. x3
> 
> It's well drawn!


ahah! yah though it would be good so im not taking credit for the idea and it helps to get others to request :3 
ans thank you :3


----------

